# Titan Treffen 2011 Rheintal/CH



## nebeljäger (4. September 2011)

So nun ist es endlich soweit....

Es freut mich euch Titanen, nach unendlichen Terminkollisionen meinerseits, zum diesjährigen Titan Treffen ins St. Galler Rheintal einladen zu dürfen.

Termin: 
*Samstag, 15.10. 2011*
und bei Interesse ein kleiner Marathon am
*Sonntag, 16.10.2011*

Die Tour für den Samstag steht bereits, und führt uns nach gemütlichen Tagesbeginn mit "üblicher Fachsimpelei" in abwechslungsreicher Weise an den Hängen des Rheintals entlang. 
Hier bietet sich auf genussvollen Alpwegen genug Zeit quatschend die ersten Höhenmeter zu vernichten, bevor uns der Weg kurz aber heftig auf auf eine stille Alp am Fusse des Alpsteins mit seinen Kreuzbergen führt.
Auf beschwingten Singletrails und erholsamen Wegen statten wir dem Toggenburg noch einen kleinen Besuch ab bevor, zurück in Casa Nebeljäger eure verbrannten kcal und veräusserten Flüssigkeiten ersetzt werden.
Ein schöner Tagesausklang mit beindruckender Fernsicht sollte garantiert sein, so hoffentlich das Wetter mitspielt. 35km/1300hm

ein paar Eindrücke ....:






































Für Sonntag hätte ich mir eine längere Tour, je nach Konditionsstand der Teilnehmer gedacht, hier können auch noch Wünsche geäussert werden...

*Beide Touren sind nur äusserst eingeschränkt singlespeedtauglich!*


Eine Übernachtung in Casa Nebeljäger kann ich leider wegen Platzmangel nicht anbieten. In unmittelbarer Nähe(600m;2.5km) befinden sich jedoch zwei Gasthäuser mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.


Cheerio
euer Nebeljäger


----------



## versus (4. September 2011)

ist notiert! 

2.5km und 600hm klingt wirklich ein wenig steil für singlespeed ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. September 2011)

hät ich ein titan wär ich dabei...da hab ich ferien.


----------



## Fezza (5. September 2011)

da bin ich doch dabei! Freue mich, weitere ti-liebhaber kennen zu lernen! 
Und für all die, die diese Gegend nicht, oder nur beiläufig kennen: kommt mit, es ist traumhaft!
Freue mich und hoffe, meine Bike-form doch noch zu finden!


----------



## Fezza (5. September 2011)

sorry, doppelt


----------



## TiJoe (5. September 2011)

Also die Bilder machen wirklich Appetit!!!

Da der Termin recht günstig liegt, werde ich das Treffen mal in den Familien-Rat einbringen!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch "Newbies" gerne gesehen sind?!

Gibt es auch eine Adresse wegen der Routenberechnung?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2011)

...ich muss passen......


----------



## Altitude (5. September 2011)

mal schauen, was meine regierung sagt...


----------



## nebeljäger (5. September 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ...ich muss passen......





@tijoe and all newbies....

WELCOME!


----------



## Jaypeare (5. September 2011)

Reizvoll, aber mangels fahrbereitem Ti-Rad im Moment nichts für mich.


----------



## nebeljäger (5. September 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> mal schauen, was meine regierung sagt...



mitbringen! )

unsere Regierung kann uns mit Köstlichkeiten auf der Strecke versorgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (6. September 2011)

ich komm das ganze Weekend - Kollege Fraggle wohl auch.

welche Pension kannst du denn empfehlen?
wo haust sich's gemütlicher?


----------



## nebeljäger (6. September 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ich komm das ganze Weekend - Kollege Fraggle wohl auch.
> 
> welche Pension kannst du denn empfehlen?
> wo haust sich's gemütlicher?



SUPER!!

Das Zollhaus bietet sich von der Lage(ca. 600m) her perfekt an. Ich denke die Preise sind dort auch annehmbar...


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mitbringen! )
> 
> unsere Regierung kann uns mit Köstlichkeiten auf der Strecke versorgen....




ein sehr guter plan - aber leider bin ich raus...

...die regierung ist zu konsultationen in hamburg und ich mach ein vater/tochter-we...


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> all newbies....
> 
> WELCOME!



Vielen Dank für die nette Einladung! Das wäre wirklich eine tolle Gelegenheit, Dich - und einige andere nette Zeitgenossen - endlich mal persönlich kennenzulernen. Leider haut das jedoch einfach nicht hin...


----------



## nebeljäger (7. September 2011)

SCHAAAADEEEEE.....

kann ich euch auch nicht mit dieser Casa Cacciatore di Nebbia Aussicht locken??


----------



## ZeFlo (7. September 2011)

mach weg die bilder! 















ist das auf dem weg "nach oben" richtung wildhaus, unterhalb der kreuzberge oder auf der anderen seite unterhalb des gamser ruggs?






nachdem das nicht mit dem rennradl zu fahren ist ... und ich nur ein ti rennerle hab ... darf ich auch kommen sofern ich titan bolzen und schrauben am velo habe? auch wenn der rest aus bauxit ist...

ich sag deshalb mal vorsichtig hier für samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (7. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> SCHAAAADEEEEE.....
> 
> kann ich euch auch nicht mit dieser Casa Cacciatore di Nebbia Aussicht locken??




...und wie Du mich lockst!!! 

Nach deiner PN daumen bin ich verstärkt dran!

Allerdings wird mir bei deinen Bike-Action-Bergfotos echt blümerant, so als alter Flachländler...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Casa Cacciatore di Nebbia



Wow! Wurde das Bild zufällig gestern aufgenommen? Meine Frau und ich durften uns gestern ebenfalls über einen doppelten Regenbogen vor der Haustür freuen....


----------



## nebeljäger (9. September 2011)

Liebe Flachländer und Chickenway Gurus,

macht euch wegen dem Gelände keine Sorgen. Die Tour ist mit Sorgfalt geplant und und dürfte für jeden "SEINE" Genusspassagen bieten.

@Blumenhummer
der Regenbogen ist von Anfang August.

Inzwischen verändert sich die Natur hier rapide! Schon jetzt lassen sich typische "nebeljägerfärbungen" und die langen Schatten die den Wiesen noch mehr Kontur geben erhaschen....

mal kurz im Sitzen auf der Terasse aus der Hüfte geschossen aufgenommen:


----------



## Don Trailo (9. September 2011)

Benny Che Bell paesaggio
Trotz 26 grad. Riecht es mach Herbst auch bei uns 
Cheers über den säntis


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Inzwischen verändert sich die Natur hier rapide!



Yep, der Schwarzwald gewinnt auch schon an Farbe...


----------



## nebeljäger (15. September 2011)

Zustandsbericht.....

YES!

die Natur entwickelt sich in die richtige Richtung....

http://youtu.be/ooPYUw6T8bk


----------



## Fezza (15. September 2011)

Wie sagte Altbudesrat Adolf O...? "FREUDE HERRSCHT!" 

Das kann mal heiter werden


----------



## nebeljäger (15. September 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> Wie sagte Altbudesrat Adolf O...? "FREUDE HERRSCHT!"
> 
> Das kann mal heiter werden



Adolf O. hatte viel schöne Sprüche...



			
				Adolf O. schrieb:
			
		

> («ich halte mich nicht zurück, ich fahre angriffig»)


----------



## nebeljäger (20. September 2011)

...nachobenschieb, damits auch nicht übersehen wird.....

Für die die sich noch nicht angemeldet haben, oder noch überzeugen lassen wollen....

der Herbst hält flotten Schrittes Einzug....

erster Herbstschnee am Alpstein:







und typische Morgenstimmungen:


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. September 2011)

Da bist Du ja ganz in Deinem Element...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (20. September 2011)

jup, er zeigt mir beinahe täglich in welcher TRAUMGEGEND ich geboren, aufgewachsen und beheimatet bin! Danke, Nebeljäger, danke!


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. September 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> ... gebohren, aufgewachsen und beheimatet ...



Es ist aber hoffentlich nicht geplant, an dieser Stelle über den Vorgang, der Deine Mutter niederzukommen in die Lage versetzte, zu philosophieren?!


----------



## singlestoph (21. September 2011)

wie stark nicht singlespeedtauglich?

ich hab nur noch singlespeeder, 16" hardtail oder 57cm cyclocrossrad in titan ..... hmmmmmm

dafür hab ich nen schönen virus der alles was über spazierenfahr-modus mit gewalt abwürgt ......

ma schaun ob ich bis dann wieder einigermassen fit bin


----------



## versus (21. September 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wie stark nicht singlespeedtauglich?
> 
> ich hab nur noch singlespeeder, 16" hardtail oder 57cm cyclocrossrad in titan ..... hmmmmmm
> 
> ...



ich könnte ein geschaltetes leihrad anbieten.


----------



## nebeljäger (21. September 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wie stark nicht singlespeedtauglich?
> 
> ich hab nur noch singlespeeder, 16" hardtail oder 57cm cyclocrossrad in titan ..... hmmmmmm
> 
> ...



ohweh, hats auch dich erwischt.....ich häng auch rum....

ich denke dein "spazierfahrmodus" passt....machen wir 2 Schniefnasen halt den Besenwagen...

Singlespeed...hmmmm, kenn mich mit den ganglosen zwar nicht aus, vermute jedoch das es mit einem >20%er als Schlüsselstelle
eher heavy sein dürfte....

nützt dir ein Streckenprofil was zur Entscheidung?


----------



## ZeFlo (22. September 2011)

pah! es gibt gar keine singlespeeder ...
korrekt muesste das triplespeeder heissen.
singlespeederInnen pedalieren im sitzen, stehen und ggf. schieben sie.

ich mach hinter euch den besenbesenwagen 

sent by an android from outer space!


----------



## Fezza (22. September 2011)

...Das mit dem Besenwagen überlasst dem kleinen (1.70m) dicken (85Kg), der nicht trainiert (150km) ist..... melde mich freiwillig 

Die Steigung die angesprochen wurde, musste ich mit 22/34 sogar teilweise schieben (obwohl das wohl an meiner beschissenen Fahrtechnik, meinem Übergewicht und der schlechten Kondition lag).... 

aber glaubt mir, egal ob fahren, schieben oder kriechen: die Strecke belohnt alle Anstrengungen! Der Guide ist TOP!!!


----------



## nebeljäger (22. September 2011)

...na hoffentlich findet sich da einer der vorne fahren möchte, sonst wirds mit dem Platz hinten knapp....

Trailzustandsbericht:

Alle Trails schneefrei und genussvoll zu fahren....


----------



## Fezza (22. September 2011)

Einfach SUPER!!! Bike, Gegend und Bild!!! Herrlich!!!

Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. September 2011)

boah, dann fahr ich mal vorne! ha!

tiefstapler, elende... ;-)


----------



## tifreak (1. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei!!!!

Massenlager kann man keins aufziehen??

man sieht sich


----------



## TiJoe (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich leider nicht!!!

Näheres ja schon mit Nebeljäger per PN geklärt...

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (4. Oktober 2011)

heiderzack, dass ihr auch alle da unten wohnen müsst!


----------



## versus (4. Oktober 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> da unten wohnen müsst!



also zumindest ich habe mir das ganz freiwillig ausgesucht   




uetzgi_2011-09-30 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## TiJoe (4. Oktober 2011)

Boah, ist das gemein!!! 

Ich bin für ein Foto-Verbot in diesem Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (4. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> uetzgi_2011-09-30 von ver.sus auf Flickr


naja, standard halt


----------



## singlestoph (6. Oktober 2011)

gibts eigentlich auch ein sauwetterprogramm? sowas wie: kuchentrinken-bikesanglotzen-pastaessen-kuchentrinken ?


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2011)

also der hauptevent ist dann samstags, oder?
da kann der stoph nicht so recht, oder?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2011)

hallo Beni

bin leider nicht dabei...bin in brixen. Habs von meiner freundin geschenkt bekommen.

Wünsch euch ein schönes wochenende. Die gegend bei dir ist ja auch ned zu verachten.

greets jens


----------



## spoony (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dann auch mal dabei... :freu:


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Oktober 2011)

entschuldigt meine Abwesenheit....war gerade mal ein paar Tage Internetverarmt...


Die Wetteraussichten für das Wochenende scheinen gut zu sein! 



			
				Meteoswiss schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag meist sonnig. In den Niederungen Nebel- und Hochnebel, vor allem am Vormittag.
> 
> Am Sonntag meist sonnig, im Mittelland am Vormittag Nebelfelder.



klingt gut, oder?

Die nächsten warmen Tage sollten auch noch den eben gefallenen Schnee wegputzen.

Bitte meldet euch bei mir per PM wenn ihr kommt!

Cheerio


----------



## Fezza (10. Oktober 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> entschuldigt meine Abwesenheit....war gerade mal ein paar Tage Internetverarmt...
> 
> 
> Die Wetteraussichten für das Wochenende scheinen gut zu sein!
> ...



 bin ich froh, dass du die Temperaturangaben weggelassen hast  

Werde wohl diese Woche die Bereifung am Bike auch auf Herbst/Winter umstellen müssen


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Oktober 2011)

wer schert sich schon um Temperaturen,....

Das Rheintal ist aufgewaschen und mit schneesahnehäubchenbedeckten Bergen umzingelt.....






[/url][/IMG]

die Überschwemmungen haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen....schlimm, so ein bisschen Regen und vieles gerät ausser Fugen....

Insider erfreuen sich an solchen Situationen....krasss....

Mal Wasser fliessen sehen wo so selten was runterkommt....

wunderschön, so ein gefüllter Voralpsee....

und beinahe nordisch angehauchte Stimmungen einfangen

das Gebiet bietet unendliche Perspektiven.....

man muss sie nur er"fahren"....


----------



## shutupandride (12. Oktober 2011)

whow.
wieder mal ultra!


----------



## nebeljäger (13. Oktober 2011)

So Jungs(Mädels haben sich noch keine angemeldet...),

die Trails sind parat um mit euren Titan Beautys verschönert zu werden. Die Wetteraussichten sind perfekt! Nicht warm, aber perfekt um nicht in Schweissströmen auszubrechen.

Bis dato dabei sind:

Fezza
spoony
Ti-Freak
versus
Zeflo
Zingel??+???
Singlestoph(SO BITTE!!)
Nebeljäger

Ich hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen....bitte melden!

Treffpunkt *Samstag *10°°(natürlich auch früher) bei mir(Adresse wird per PM bekanntgegeben). Fröhliches Quatschen, Cafe aus der Machina, und wer noch Frühstück braucht bitte einfach sagen!

Abfahrt so gegen 11°°. Die Runde hat so ca. 35km und 1280hm. 
Nach der Tour Pasta, Vino, Bira, Bibita, Aqua, Cafe, Tee in Casa Nebeljäger. Open End....

*Sonntag:*

Gedacht wäre eine Tour in der Umgebung(eventl Autoanfahrt möglich)....genaueres wie Länge, Location, Abfahrtszeitpunkt wird am Samstag besprochen. Ich bin für alle Schandtaten offen!

Cheerio euer Nebeljäger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (13. Oktober 2011)

klardoch ich muss einfach ein halbwegs würdiges fahrzeug bei versus ausleihen ist aber schon gebucht ....

s


----------



## nebeljäger (13. Oktober 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> klardoch ich muss einfach ein halbwegs würdiges fahrzeug bei versus ausleihen ist aber schon gebucht ....
> 
> s



Auch Samstag? )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlestoph (13. Oktober 2011)

näää nur sonntag


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Oktober 2011)

komm gerade vom doc -> pause für ein paar wochen 

hab mir am gestern vormittag beim surfen den rechten fuss onduliert.
sprungelenk leicht verdreht, aber keine heftige dehnung oder band gerissen, aber fuss im ballenbereich durchgetreten. 
bin bei 'nem sprung saublöd aufgekommen.

f*ck
flo


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> näää nur sonntag



hm. wie machen wir das denn dann?
da ich eh halsschmerzen habe, würde ich dann evtl. auch nur sonntags kommen, dann habe ich einen tag länger für salbeitee und ricola 

wer ist denn sonntag sicher mit dabei? 
die locals, die willisauer???


----------



## badbushido (14. Oktober 2011)

Möchte am So zur Tour kommen.
Um welche Zeit müsste ich auflaufen?

Habe nur ein Plasterad mit kleinem Kettenblatt aus ti. Ist das erlaubt?


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2011)

badbushido schrieb:


> Möchte am So zur Tour kommen.
> Um welche Zeit müsste ich auflaufen?
> 
> Habe nur ein Plasterad mit kleinem Kettenblatt aus ti. Ist das erlaubt?



wir wissen ja, dass du im stall noch richtiges rad hast 




P1090498 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Fezza (14. Oktober 2011)

Darf ich euch bitten, am Samstag (also morgen) auch schon dabei zu sein?! Ich kann am Sonntag nicht und würde mich freuen, wenn möglichst viele Bikes dabei wären!! Danke euch vielmals!!!

Bis MORGEN also


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Oktober 2011)

@zeflo

 du ärmster....schade du wirst fehlen!!

@badbushido
komm doch auch noch morgen, mit Plaste, Bambus oder sonstwas....egal! Treffpunkt am Sonntag ab 9:00, vieleicht etwas früherer Start wegen der Heimreise div. weitgereisten...

Werter Fezza, wie wärs wenn du am Sonntag auch mitkommst!!

Ich war heute kurz auf Trailinspektion.

Leider sind wie erhofft die Kuhgatter sprich Hüetebuaba noch nicht abgeräumt und der Flow ist für die Öffner dieser z.T unnötigen(weil eh keine Wiederkäuer unterwegs sind) Flowverhinderer etwas eingeschränkt.

Die Trails ansich sind alle, wenn auch deutlich schwieriger als sonst fahrbereit! Der Radabspritzschlauch für uns und die Dusche für unsere Liebesten ist einsatzbereit!

Cheerio, das Wetter sollte passen, und der Hochnebel sollte sich auch lichten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Oktober 2011)

bei mir gibt's die Terminkollision des Jahres!

Morgen ist unsere höchst traditionelle Militärveloausfahrt!!!
Da wird um 9 Uhr gestartet und den Ganzen Tag rumgefahren
natürlich gibts bei jeder Beiz kulinarische Höhepunkte mit Fleisch
und Gebräu. Also etwa gleich wie bei Euch - nur massloser.
Am Abend kehren wir dann munter nach Willisau zurück, wo die 
alljährliche Kilbi mit den ganzen Bar's und Saloons steigt.

ich versuche Mass zu halten und am Sonntag auch mitzukommen!


...muss jetzt aber noch veloputzen, hab's gestern eingesaut.


----------



## zingel (14. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ...muss jetzt aber noch veloputzen, hab's gestern eingesaut.



fertig!


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Oktober 2011)

Viel Spaß heute, Zingel!

Und Gooooood Mooooooorning Rhinevalley








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiJoe (15. Oktober 2011)

Viel Spaß allen Mitmachern!

Möge euch der Wettergott weiterhin wohlgesonnen sein!

Neidvolle Grüße, Joe


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Oktober 2011)

vieeeeeeeeeeeel spass 
und viele bilder, damit ich's richtig spüre


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2011)

viele spässe euch allen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. Oktober 2011)

Buon divertimento ragazzi


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Oktober 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> vieeeeeeeeeeeel spass
> und viele bilder, damit ich's richtig spüre


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke Don fürs online stellen......

Kurz gefasst der heutige 1. Titreff Tag:

Eine kleine aber feine Truppe traf sich heute ein paar Höhenmeter über dem Rheintaler Talboden ein.

Petrus sah all die erwartungsfreudigen Gesichter und bescherte uns mit abwechslungsreichen Szenerien.....

aber seht selbst:

kein Bild vom TiTreff 2010: 






doch "Hellseher" wussten schon.....da oben könnte sich am Wetter was ändern






der magische Finger zeigte Wirkung:






ohne Worte...ok fast....whaouu....pfauuuu....wummmm...






der erste Buckel ist geschaft, eine kleine Belohnung.....mhmmmm.....











bevor es an die erste Abfahrt ging....











und wieder runter in den Nebel....und damit wir nich abkühlen, der nächste Buckel:






mit möglichst wenig Höhenverlust gings rüber ins Toggenburg, immer schön knapp an der Nebelobergrenze mit beeindruckenden Temperaturunterschieden. Quasi MTBkneipping....






mehrere 150hm() gings vorbei am Säntisstock mit verdienter Rast auf Gamplüt runter zur Casa....






















Mir hats total Spass gemacht....ich hoffe auch allen beteiligten.....eine flotte. lustige Truppe!

DANKE!!


----------



## versus (15. Oktober 2011)

lieber nebeljäger

vielen dank für eure gastfreundschaft und die wunderschöne tour. bei den "150 hm" habe ich zwar etwas gelitten, aber die blicke und die ganze szenerie haben das sehr schnell vergessen gemacht.

bei der durchschnittssteigung bei euch wundert mich auch überhaupt nicht mehr, wieviel hm du so wegdrückst ;-)


meine bilder folgen.


----------



## versus (15. Oktober 2011)

erste anzeichen auf der anfahrt



san brnadino von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC02686 von ver.sus auf Flickr

unten nebel



DSC02699 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC02708 von ver.sus auf Flickr

dazwischen disco-infernal



DSC02716 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC02718 von ver.sus auf Flickr

oben sonne




DSC02726 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC02757 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC02740 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC02723 von ver.sus auf Flickr

und zufrieden gesichter



DSC02737 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## shutupandride (15. Oktober 2011)

barbara heeb sieht aber komisch aus ...


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Oktober 2011)

viel vergnügen auch heute jungs!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Oktober 2011)

Da kommt Neid auf....


----------



## Altitude (16. Oktober 2011)

...aber ganz gewaltig


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Oktober 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...aber ganz gewaltig



na hoffentlich auch...
*
TAG 2:*

mit schweren Beinen daliegend mal kurz ein paar Pics ausgepackt....

Heute machten wir die Nachbarschaft, sprich Bündner Herrschaft unsicher.

Los gings mit einem kurzen Aufstieg, kurz wenn man die dabei vernichteten Höhenmeter ansieht... (nett umschrieben, nicht wahr?)





stetig schraubten wir uns hoch....









bis in schneebefleckte Regionen....









verdiente Rast am höchsten Punkt:





von herbstlichen Traumfarben verfolgt gings wieder runter...





leiblich gestärkt und frohen Mutes an den 2. "salsizgesäuerten" Aufstieg....










und die sagenhaften Tiefblicke und Stimmungen reinsaugen...









der Rest war ein Singletrail der Sonderklasse......ich denke ich übertreibe hier nicht.....

Jungs es hat tierisch Spass gemacht! Ich hoffe euch auch! DANKE fürs dabeisein!

vielleicht finde ich noch ein paar nette Videos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2011)

wow, das sieht wieder sehr gut aus! den nebelfreien blick von eurem balkon hätte ich ja schon gerne mal gesehen. hier war heute kein entkommen aus "deinem element" ;-)


----------



## TiJoe (16. Oktober 2011)

Oh man, wenn ich mir die Bilder des Wochenendes so anschaue, dann werde ich echt wehmütig!!!

Hoffentlich passt der nächste Ti-Treff-Termin besser...

Gruß Joe


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> .... den nebelfreien blick von eurem balkon hätte ich ja schon gerne mal gesehen. hier war heute kein entkommen aus "deinem element" ;-)



heute nachmittag wäre die Möglichkeit dazu gewesen....

aber wer sitz zu dieser Zeit schon auf der Hochterrasse rum...

vom Samstag:

Mannschaftszeitfahren:


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Fotos, die einfach Lust aufs Biken machen. Danke dafür.

Darf ich fragen, wo genau das ist?


----------



## badbushido (16. Oktober 2011)

Der Aufstieg war echt tough. Es folgte ein Schäumchen Frühschnee zur Kühlung der heissgelaufenen Aggregate. Auf dem Schlammtrail noch kurz den Freeerider gegrüsst und schon gings weitere 20hm berghoch zum Einstieg der Schlussabfahrt. Diese war ein Sahnehäubchen sondergleichen. Fast so exzellent wie der Fantakuchen der noch folgen sollte.
D A N K E ! What a day!


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke werde es an den Urheber des Kuchens weiterleiten!

für unsere Freeeerider...


----------



## zingel (16. Oktober 2011)

badbushido schrieb:


> D A N K E ! What a day!



!


----------



## Fezza (17. Oktober 2011)

...nachdem ich meine Bilder hochgeladen, mich von den Strapazen erholt und mächtig Kalorien nachgeschüttet habe, nutze ich meine heutige Frühstückszeit um meinen (leider kleinen) Beitrag zum Thema zu machen...

...angefangen bei dem Bike, welches ich bei meiner Ankunft bei Casa-Nebeljäger angetroffen hab....

Spoony's Steve Potts...





nachdem wir uns mit einem feinen Kaffee gestärkt, die ersten Gedanken ausgetauscht und die Turn- gegen Bikeschuhe getauscht waren gings los, durch den Nebel nach oben.... bei der Nebelgrenze das erste kurze Fotoshooting.... (Das Fahrzeug hat sich nach Titan gesehnt!!)....






...jeder machte seine Bilder...






kurz vor dem 1. grossen Zwischenziel...





am Zwischenziel.... 

...da war noch alles in Butter.... oder waren es Kekse und Wurst?...





Dann gings zum ersten mal runter.... und da passierte es.....

der erste resignierte Fahrer...(Sorry, Versus)





...vielleicht hat er auch den Nebel kommen sehen....

... gleichzeitig wurde das erste Bike an den Nagel....äääähhhmmmm...Baum gehängt.........





... Nachdem die mentalen Schwierigkeiten überwunden waren, gings sportilich-hügelig weiter, über- und im Nebel.... 





Ich möchte mich bei allen beteiligten für den schönen Tag bedanken, zuallererst natürlich bei Herrn und Frau Nebeljäger für die super Bewirtung und für die Organisation bei allen "mitleidenden" für die Geduld, welche sie bei meinen taktischen geplänkeln aufbrachten 
....Ich hab übrigens das erste mal nachm biken Muskelkater im Rücken, vom ziehen am Lenker

Die Bilder des 2.Tages sind ebenfalls super!!! zum Glück musstet ihr mich nicht auchnoch mit hochziehen

Danke an alle und bis zum nächsten Titantreffen!!! (oder gern auch früher)..


----------



## versus (17. Oktober 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> Dann gings zum ersten mal runter.... und da passierte es.....
> 
> der erste resignierte Fahrer...(Sorry, Versus)



 das war noch weit davor.

fad wurde mir eigentlich erst als ich am fuss des james-bond-bergs stand und es dann nochmal lustig die sagenumwobenen 150hm hinan ging 




DSC02766 von ver.sus auf Flickr

da habt ihr ja schon in der beiz gesessen 

die bilder sind heute noch sehr präsent und machen es einfacher bei sonnenschein im büro zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (17. Oktober 2011)

da hinten von der scharte aus links unterhalb des james bond berges, kann man im winter auch sehr gepflegt powdern, sofern man an stütze 2 der james bond bergbahn dieselbige verlässt. leider sind gute bedingungen dank der reinen südlage eher selten.

schei$$e habt ihr's schön gehabt


----------



## spoony (17. Oktober 2011)

So, dann also noch mein Beitrag zu diesem genialen Wochenende. Zuerst natürlich herzlichen Dank an Herr Nebeljäger für die Organisation, die beiden tollen Touren und an Frau Nebeljäger für Fantakuchen und tolle Pasta.
Ich bin im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei und kenne auch schon mein Trainingsziel: 1400m Rampen in einem Stück fahren zu können... ;-)
Auf meinem Blog habe ich zwei Berichte und einige Bilder online gestellt.
Tag 1
Tag 2
Wer nicht dabei war hat definitiv etwas verpasst...


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Oktober 2011)

Dank euch allen für das nette Feedback. 

Meine verbrauchten Kalorien sind inzwischen wieder aufgeholt, die müden Beine wurden heute noch auf einer kurzen Tour aufgelockert.
Die durchgescheuerten Handschuhe liegen zum flicken parat, und die Schlechtwetterzone ist zur rechten Zeit eingetroffen. 

Das kurze Video wird nachgeliefert(man kann ja die lustigen Videosequenzen nicht verkümmern lassen...)

Cheerio, und nochmals vielen Dank für euer Dabeisein!

Fr. & Hr. Nebeljäger


----------



## Fezza (19. Oktober 2011)

Siehe da, Nebeljäger's Bremsen funktionieren wohl wieder und die Reifen scheinen ebenfalls komplett dicht zu sein 

Jup, freu mich auf's Video


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Oktober 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> Siehe da, Nebeljäger's Bremsen funktionieren wohl wieder und die Reifen scheinen ebenfalls komplett dicht zu sein
> 
> Jup, freu mich auf's Video



quatsch, war doch alles wie bei dir taktisches Geplänkel...


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> quatsch, war doch alles wie bei dir taktisches Geplänkel...



dachte ich es mir doch 

@spoony: wie kann ich denn die bilder in deinem blog gross ansehen? bei mir kommt nur ein weisses feld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (19. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> dachte ich es mir doch
> 
> @spoony: wie kann ich denn die bilder in deinem blog gross ansehen? bei mir kommt nur ein weisses feld.





zieh mal das Foto auf einen neuen Tab. Mit Firefox auf Mac funktionierts. So kannst du sie auch speichern... ;-)


----------



## spoony (20. Oktober 2011)

Die Bilder in meinem Blog werden mit JavaScript angezeigt. Mit Windows und Firefox normalerweise problemlos. Ich schau mir die Kompatibilität mal an. Danke für den Hinweis...

Freue mich auch auf das Video! 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2011)

hm, mein laptop ist 3 wochen alt und sollte eigentlich über all diese dinge erhaben sein. na ja, mal probieren.


----------



## Altitude (20. Oktober 2011)

the biggest problem in compunting ist sitting between chair and desk...


----------



## zingel (20. Oktober 2011)

um die Zeit bis zum Video zu überbrücken noch ein paar crappy iPhon3Gs Pics


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke!
....mir brennen vom Salsiz immer noch die Oberschenkel....

als Pausenfüller bis der erste Teil des Films am Server ist ein paar Pics von heute....vieleicht erkennt ihr wo ichs aufgenommen habe. 
Ein paar Tage früher und wir hätten so geendet...

Tja, jedes Wetter hat seinen Reiz....


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Oktober 2011)

*great great great *


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Oktober 2011)

...so

die bewegten Bilder vom Samstag sind in ca. 30 min. abrufbereit.....

bitte übt nachsicht, video ist nicht so meins.... ;-)


[ame="http://vimeo.com/30871517"]http://vimeo.com/30871517[/ame]


----------



## zingel (21. Oktober 2011)

achne, soeben von der Saisonschlussausfahrt zurück und dann ist das Video privat und ich seh nix :-(((((

;-)


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> achne, soeben von der Saisonschlussausfahrt zurück und dann ist das Video privat und ich seh nix :-(((((
> 
> ;-)



ouups...die hatten gestern ziemlich traffic....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30871517"]http://vimeo.com/30871517[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> vieleicht erkennt ihr wo ichs aufgenommen habe.
> Ein paar Tage früher und wir hätten so geendet...



 kaum zu glauben! tolle bilder mal wieder. eigentlich wollte ich dich ja beim treffen fragen wie du das mit dem stativ machst und wieviele versuche du brauchst, damit du da immer so richtig im bild sitzt


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ouups...die hatten gestern ziemlich traffic....



super! vielen dank für den einstieg in den tag


----------



## Fezza (21. Oktober 2011)

...besser als so kann ein Freitag im Büro unmöglich beginnen!! Danke Herr Guide


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Oktober 2011)

Es schaut ganz so aus, als hättet Ihr viel Spaß gehabt. Das freut mich aufrichtig.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Oktober 2011)

tradition verpflichet halt 
 denke es sollte auch im 2012 in casa gaggiatore statfinden


----------



## TiJoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> tradition verpflichet halt
> denke es sollte auch im 2012 in casa gaggiatore statfinden



Vielleicht gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit eines Frühjahr-Titan-Treffens, welches ortstechnisch gesehen etwas zentraler liegt?

Der Herbst könnte dann ja "traditionell" im Nebelland bleiben...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Oktober 2011)

........ der veranstalter bestimmt den veranstaltungsort
ganz einfach....


----------



## TiJoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ........ der veranstalter bestimmt den veranstaltungsort
> ganz einfach....



Ok, Zaunpfahl erkannt!


----------



## zingel (23. Oktober 2011)

ich freu mich ja schon lange auf Tag2

...waren die Fahrer nicht telegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoony (23. Oktober 2011)

Hatte erst heute Zeit das Video bzw. die Slideshow zu schauen! Das nächste Mal brauchen wir noch einen Profi für die multimediale Aufbearbeitung des Ti-Treffens. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Arbeit und auch mit einer Woche Abstand sind die Bilder noch schön...


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ich freu mich ja schon lange auf Tag2
> 
> ...waren die Fahrer nicht telegen?



gemach, gemach Purschen....Kunst braucht inspiration....

Video 2 in Arbeit.....


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Oktober 2011)

spoony schrieb:


> Hatte erst heute Zeit das Video bzw. die Slideshow zu schauen! Das nächste Mal brauchen wir noch einen Profi für die multimediale Aufbearbeitung des Ti-Treffens.
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Arbeit und auch mit einer Woche Abstand sind die Bilder noch schön...



den "aktiven" Foto-Part kannst ja das nächste mal du erledigen und ständig der Meute hinterher zu hächeln....


----------



## zingel (24. Oktober 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> gemach, gemach Purschen....Kunst braucht inspiration....



ist der Wein alle?


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ist der Wein alle?



wenn ihr noch ein wenig geblieben wärt, wäre er es wohl...

alles quatsch liebe Mitleser....es wurde quasi nur Wasser, und das auf der Tour getrunken...

Ich blieb auf den ganzen Leckerein sitzen...


Video am upload....

...und in 30 min hier zu sehen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31049213"]http://vimeo.com/31049213[/ame]

PS:  1 Tour für 2012 wäre seit heute parat....


----------



## zingel (25. Oktober 2011)

*cool!* ...aber der Trail am Schluss schaut auf dem Bild aus wie Kindergeburtstag

Danke für das Vid! Die Erinnerungen sind dadurch noch präsenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffe wade (25. Oktober 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *great great great *



dem ist echt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. geile nummer.


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> *cool!* ...aber der Trail am Schluss schaut auf dem Bild aus wie Kindergeburtstag
> 
> Danke für das Vid! Die Erinnerungen sind dadurch noch präsenter



danke euch für den höflichen Komentar meiner dilettantischen Produktion..

das Foto von Spoony zeigt den Charkter der Schlussabfahrt etwas besser...das nächste mal wird von unten fotografiert
Ich verlinke es hier einfach mal ganz frech:


----------



## Fezza (26. Oktober 2011)

GOIL!! 

Beim nächsten Treffen muss ich mir wohl Kondition und 2 Freitage einplanen!


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Januar 2012)

schon was in planung??



fummeln und probefahren erlaubt


----------



## chriiss (7. Januar 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/31049213
> 
> PS:  1 Tour für 2012 wäre seit heute parat....



Bei ca. 2.30 min und 2.50 min ist ein Bike mit einer gelb/grünen Rohloff (?) zu sehen. Gibt es von diesem Bike Detailbilder?


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Januar 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Bei ca. 2.30 min und 2.50 min ist ein Bike mit einer gelb/grünen Rohloff (?) zu sehen. Gibt es von diesem Bike Detailbilder?


http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?t=2982

 die ganze umbauaktion
 sehr spannend und amüsant


----------



## chriiss (7. Januar 2012)

muchas gracias!


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schon was in planung??
> 
> 
> 
> fummeln und probefahren erlaubt



mit diesem Rad kann es nur einen Veranstalter geben!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2012)

zürich wäre doch auch mal schön


----------



## chriiss (8. Januar 2012)

Hab zwar weder eine Bike-Perle, noch Berge von denen man aufs Nebelmeer schauen kann ... 
... aber könnten sich die Titanjünger auch vorstellen in den *Odenwald* zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2012)

...nicht gerade um die ecke....


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schon was in planung??
> 
> 
> 
> fummeln und probefahren erlaubt



nice don!

ja das sollten wir in jedem fall wieder einrichten. 

ich werde mich mal mit herrn singlestoph besprechen ;-)


----------



## TiJoe (8. Januar 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Hab zwar weder eine Bike-Perle, noch Berge von denen man aufs Nebelmeer schauen kann ...
> ... aber könnten sich die Titanjünger auch vorstellen in den *Odenwald* zu kommen?



Oh ja! 

Ist nämlich schon ganz schön "um die Ecke"! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> nice don!
> 
> ja das sollten wir in jedem fall wieder einrichten.
> 
> ich werde mich mal mit herrn singlestoph besprechen ;-)


 
du 
das find i guet


----------



## chriiss (8. Januar 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Oh ja!
> 
> Ist nämlich schon ganz schön "um die Ecke"!
> 
> Gruß Joe



Hy Joe, sieht wohl so aus als müssten wir eine Konkurenz-Veranstaltung aufziehen!
Ich werde mal meinen Terminkalender durchgehen und 1-2 Termine in der wärmeren Jahreszeit vorschlagen. Vielleicht sollte ich zuvor aber mal noch mit der Hausherrin sprechen, die weiß nämlich noch nichts von ihrem Glück!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (8. Januar 2012)

Odenwald wär nett. Da habe Ich es nicht so weit


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2012)

macht doch einen eigenen  tread auf, falls ohr  die muse habt in germany was zu machen 
 wir weden unser ding hier in der schönen schweiz duechziehen


----------



## chriiss (8. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> macht doch einen eigenen  tread auf, falls ohr  die muse habt in germany was zu machen



Darauf wird es dann wohl hinauslaufen. 
Wobei ich mich gegebenenfalls schon freuen würde auch Helvetianer begrüßen zu dürfen!


----------



## TiJoe (8. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ........ der veranstalter bestimmt den veranstaltungsort
> ganz einfach....



Ich bin eindeutig für ein Frühjahrs-, bzw. Frühsommer-Titan-Treffen mit zentraler Ortslage! 

Frankfurt bietet dafür leider nur eine suboptimale Infrastruktur, so dass ich meine Hand für den Odenwald heben würde. 

Einen eigenen Thread halte ich auch für sinnhaft...

Los gehts chriiss! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (8. Januar 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Einen eigenen Thread halte ich auch für sinnhaft...
> 
> Los gehts chriiss!
> 
> Gruß Joe



Voilà:    http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=560502


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2012)

odenwald wäre für die schweizer gerade noch erreichbar, aber die letzten treffen haben gezeigt, dass der aufwand / die anreise einfach nicht zu gross, bzw. weit sein darf, damit auch ein paar leutchen zusammenkommen.

in züri sollten wir es dann aber im sommer machen, da keinem der mir bekannten zürcher ein haus mit garten zur verfügung steht - kann sich hier auch kein mensch leisten...

wenn das ganze weitestgehend open-air stattfinden könnte, wäre es sicher kein problem und ein, zwei nette touren sollten wir auch zusammenbekommen 

eigentlich war es sogar schon mal hier. allerdings war das zusammen mit der schweizer ssp-meisterschaft und der many hill show und ist deshalb ziemlich untergegangen. ich erinnere mich an hoeckle, beat, tifreak und natürlich stoph.


----------



## MisterXT (12. Januar 2012)

Im Sommer in Zürich? Da würde ich mich glatt anschließen!

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das was zusammenkommt!


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Im Sommer in Zürich?



  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561061


----------

